# New house, new HT...Need some help



## 96p993 (Nov 4, 2014)

We just moved into a new house and I am now changing a room upstairs into a dedicated HT. I have a couple hurdles to get past but nothing that cant be handled with a little help. Here is a pic of the room, my biggest issue I am having is the open space that leads to the room (no door into the space). I have several thoughts but wanted to get some help from yall on which would be best from an acoustical standpoint. 

XXX-Seems as though Im not allowed to post pics until my account has been changed, guess we will come back to this with a pic a bit later

My first thought are barn doors on each wall that join in the middle. Now for a door to slide the bottom has to off the floor so the room will not be completely sealed off.

My second thought is just a simple 2 blackout curtain setup the would be long enough to hide all light. 


One is a hard surface and one is a soft absorbing surface, hoping to get some thoughts on which is a better direction to go. 

Thanks and more to come


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I personally like the barn door idea. In my mind, they'll help the space act more liken a room of the dimensions it is and be more predictable. You can use room specific room treatments on the doors if need too. With the curtains, it will look like a room, but they won't act as true room boundaries n Pics/dimensions would help(whenever that works out), but that's my initial gut feeling.


----------



## 96p993 (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks, the room is 17x17 square. I will be using a 120 inch screen on the west facing wall which is opposite the opening to the room. My gameplan right now is a Panasonic PTAE8000 projector. Have not gotten as far as the speaker setup just yet...


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

A square room is not ideal acoustically as it enhances room modes, in this case 33 Hz, 66 Hz etc.
I would try to make it rectangular if possible.


----------



## 96p993 (Nov 4, 2014)

Could you elaborate on that..Im not sure how you make a square room rectangle. Are you talking about false walls?


----------

